# recharging vermeer baler density



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I had to change a hose on my K series baler's density cylinder. Could anyone tell me how to bleed the air that I introduced out of this closed system? I see there are T fittings on one of the density cylinders. Any help would be great. Thanks,


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

See attached.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks much.


----------



## DvilleShawn (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes thank you. As far as I know I have not had a leak in the system. I am going to look it all over good in the morning. Hopefully recharging it will fix the problem. The link was very helpful!


----------



## Freddyr (Oct 6, 2019)

How do recharge the density on a Vemeer 555XL round haybaler?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Cornykid said:


> Thanks much.


I have noticed density issues have been a common theme on this forum for a while. I am in the same boat and from what I have learned the slightest contamination can be a real problem. If the system lost pressure for any reason my suggestion would be to open up the system and clean/blow out as good as possible and inspect for contamination, then recharge. It will save you headaches down the road.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

My problem turned out to be that my density cylinders needed a rebuild. After that I charged it and it's been fine. These forums are great for sharing information, thanks to all that post.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Cornykid said:


> My problem turned out to be that my density cylinders needed a rebuild. After that I charged it and it's been fine. These forums are great for sharing information, thanks to all that post.


Did you have a Vermeer dealer rebuild them? May I ask how much it cost (Including recharge)? We are pretty far apart of understandably the pricing may be different.

I have wondered if there is anything unique about the density cylinders and would it be cheaper to take them to a hydraulic shop.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I rebuilt them myself. I want to say the kits were about $50 each. They are heavy and messy, but doable. I made a couple of hydraulic hoses for doing the recharge. One thing I would not suggest doing is using air to help push out the rod and piston, I had a big mess when I tried that.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Cornykid said:


> I rebuilt them myself. I want to say the kits were about $50 each. They are heavy and messy, but doable. I made a couple of hydraulic hoses for doing the recharge. One thing I would not suggest doing is using air to help push out the rod and piston, I had a big mess when I tried that.


I have looked at the cylinders very closely. Are they "Ag" style cylinders where the rod gland end threads onto the tube or do they have a snap ring? If threaded, do they use a spanner wrench? Did you have trouble getting them apart?

I need to make some hoses but with the price of hose & fittings it is hard to justify. My local dealer charge my baler back in the summer of $50 with me helping.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

$50 is cheaper than the hoses I made. I farm in the woods, so the way I do things isn't always the best for others. The gland on the cylinder is held in by a split ring.


----------

